# Duty Spent



## 480sparky (Jan 12, 2012)

My grandmother wrote this Jan. 16, 1970..... 42 years ago this coming Monday:








This is in her handwriting.  She used a simple pen and paper, then crumpled up the paper to give it some texture.

The full-size original can be viewed here.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 12, 2012)

She has really beautiful handwriting. It would make a good open type font if refined a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 12, 2012)

Had.  She died in '81.


----------

